

Why Television is Kicking Hollywood’s Arse Right Now - Skibb
http://pixelatedgeek.com/2013/05/why-television-is-kicking-hollywoods-arse-right-now-and-how-to-fix-it/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PixelatedGeek+%28Pixelated+Geek%29

======
Millennium
You want to fix Hollywood? Drop copyright terms to 14 years, including
renewals, and deny renewal to any copyright that has already been in existence
for longer than that: it can finish its current term, but not get a new one.

Make the endless parade of reboots and remakes unprofitable, and Hollywood
will get creative again. That's all there is to it.

